# Laptopmainboard im Ofen gesundbacken? (8400M G/GS)



## Pu244 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
ich habe mir vor 4 Jahren einen Laptop (einen von One, Baugleich mit dem S37S) mit 8400M G/GS gekauft. Leider hat die GPU oder deren Video RAM einen Seriendefekt. Über vier Jahre bin ich verschont geblieben, allerdings hat vor ein paar Wochen der Defekt zugeschlagen: erst Absturz in 3D, charakteristische Bildfehler in 2D nach wenigen Minuten und jetzt nurnoch ein weißer Bildschirm. Im Internet stößt man auf den Tip die GPU wieder gesundzubacken, nun ist ein Laptopmainboard leider etwas anderes als eine Graka, allerdings soll es auch hier funktionieren. Ich werde alles ausbauen was geht (Karten, CPU, RAM) und das Board dann in den Ofen legen.

Hat jemand von euch noch ein paar Tips für mich (Zeit, Temperatur oder genaue Durchführung), hat jemand schon selbst seine GPU so geheilt?

Anbei noch Bilder von dem Mainboard.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke


----------



## the.hai (20. Dezember 2012)

Geheilt würde ich es nicht nennen, allerdings habe ich es auch schon gemacht und meine Grafikfehler waren weg. Letztendlich ist es ja egal ob es klappt, denn kaputt ist er so oder so 

Ich habe gleich 180°C genommen. da das PCB aber richtig weich wird, musst du es auf eine Unterlage legen, die du dann rausnimmst zum Abkühlen. Wenn man das heiße PCB anfässt geht wahrscheinlich mehr kaputt, da "alles" weich und lose ist.


----------



## criss vaughn (20. Dezember 2012)

Nur sollte man die Temperatur des Lots nicht übersteigen, typischerweise 237,5 °C, bei dieser Temperatur werden nämlich die meisten Bauteile mit SnAgCu-Lotpaste kontaktiert


----------



## Creech (20. Dezember 2012)

Gute Idee, ich habe einen Laptop mit eingesteckter 8600GS und auch die typischen Probleme (ich finde es im übrigen lustig, dass bei mir Win7 noch mit Grafikfehlern startet, aber kein getestetes Linux mehr ). Ich habe mal nachgefragt was eine Ersatzkarte zum selber einbauen kosten würde. So 150 bis 300 Euro, je nachdem wo ich bestelle. Ja, richtig gelesen, für eine 8600GS! Da sehe ich im Backofen eine realistischere Chance für mein Notebookchen.


----------



## Pu244 (20. Dezember 2012)

Was meint ihr was sich am besten als Unterlage eignet?

Backblech mit Backpapier oder soll man das ganze auf Keramiktassen aufbocken wie in einigen Berichten Empfohlen wurde? Bei letzterem würde sich doch das Board durchbiegen, oder? 



Creech schrieb:


> Gute Idee, ich habe einen Laptop mit eingesteckter 8600GS und auch die typischen Probleme (ich finde es im übrigen lustig, dass bei mir Win7 noch mit Grafikfehlern startet, aber kein getestetes Linux mehr ). Ich habe mal nachgefragt was eine Ersatzkarte zum selber einbauen kosten würde. So 150 bis 300 Euro, je nachdem wo ich bestelle. Ja, richtig gelesen, für eine 8600GS! Da sehe ich im Backofen eine realistischere Chance für mein Notebookchen.


 
Du hast es noch gut, du kannst dein Modul rausnehmen, ich muß das ganze Board grillen!

Desweiteren finden sich bei Ebay schon für 46€ Ersatzteile, wenn du glück hast kannst du auch noch aufrüsten.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Dezember 2012)

Pass bei der Unterlage auf das diese eben sein muss und kein bauteil aufliegt, am Besten eine Art Rahmen, weil das Lot aufjedenfall auch bei 180°C - 190°C weich genug wird um Bauteile zu verschieben. Hab noch ne Idee, solche Schrauben wie die unterm Mainboard, gibts ja auch längere Varianten, an jede Ecke eine, sollte doch auch möglichst gerade sein.  Das Board biegt sich nicht durch, keine Angst. Deswegen empfehle ich da auch nach dem Backen garnix zu bewegen und alles im Ofen abkühlen zu lassen. Auf keinen Fall einfach Backpapier drunterlegen, da wirst du auf alle Fälle Bauteile verschieben. Die Mainboardseite mit der CPU natürlich nach oben legen!

PS: Kann dir leider kein Video posten, da ich noch keins gefunden habe was halbwegs funktionieren könnte, da wird ne 8600er Graka kopfüber gebacken, n Mainboard auf Alufolie....    SO BITTE NICHT, dann lieber nur ne Pizza backen.


----------



## Creech (20. Dezember 2012)

Laut diesem Blogbeitrag (und den vielen Kommentaren) solltest Du das mit dem Backofen sein lassen und eher zum Fön greifen

Edit: Meine Karte war für ca 25 Minuten bei 100°C im Ofen, und was soll ich sagen, soeben installiert sich Linux Mint 14 mit KDE ohne irgendwelche Grafikfehler. Ich bin baff. Kann natürlich nichts über die Langlebigkeit der Lösung sagen, aber für 10 Minuten läuft's schon mal


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Dezember 2012)

Aber was sollte denn bei 100°C passiert sein und was hast du genau gebacken? 
(Lötzinn wird bei unter 160°C doch nicht weich?! Verschrieben? Falls nicht, woher hast du dann diesen Wert mit 100°C ?)

Und es ist auch etwas widersprüchlich vom Backen abzuraten aber selbst positive Erfahrungen preiszugeben...

Die Sache mit dem Fön wird bei einem Mainboard nicht ausreichend sein, zum einen brauchst du deutlich mehr Hitze als im Ofen, 200-230°C (<-beim Fön) zum anderen sind die Gebläse meist zu stark. Dazu kommt noch die unterschiedliche Masseanbindung der Bauteile, durch die hohe Anzahl an Layern bei so nem Board, kann jedes Bauteil an völlig unterschiedlich langen Leitern aufgelötet sein. Das hat zur Folge, dass dir immer an einzelnen kleinen Bauteilen das Lötzinn schneller weich wird. Hab früher mal beruflich in der SMD-Leiterplattenherstellung Einblick bekommen (2 Jahre) und da kleinere Reparaturen unterm Mikroskop mit heißem Stickstoffgebläse durchgeführt, mit nem Fön keine Chance. Heißluftpistolen werden wohl zu ungenau regeln, könnte aber eher klappen, sollte aber mit besonderer Sorgfalt dürchgeführt werden und hat auch nur Sinn wenn man genau weiß welches Bauteil den Defekt verursacht. Um das ganze Board zu erwärmen lieber im Ofen backen, nix bewegen, liegen lassen bis alles kalt ist, damit wären schon einige mögliche Fehlerquellen außen vor. Falls noch Fragen offen sind, einfach fragen  

PS: Nochmal nach nem guten Video-how-to gesucht, hab noch immer keins gefunden bei dem man sagen könnte "so ungefähr". Falls du mit so einer Videoanleitung arbeiten willst, poste hier mal nen Link, vielleicht gibts da noch etwas dazu zu sagen.  

Ansonsten viel Erfolg.

MFG


----------



## Creech (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich rate nicht generell davon ab, ich rate nur davon ab das gesamte Mainboard mit CPU und so weiter in den Ofen zu stecken. Schließlich hält von den Bauteilen eines PCs die GPU noch am meisten Hitze aus.

Und was da passiert ist weiß ich auch nicht so genau. Ich habe nun auch schon ein paar Jahre Ingenieursstudium hinter mir, aber das nützt mir in dem Fall mal so gar nichts. Es waren nur 100° und ja, mir ist klar, dass es nicht das Lötzinn sein kann, was sich da verflüssigt hat. Die einen spekulieren über Lufteinschlüsse, die dadurch verschwinden (halte ich für eine seltsame Idee, die anderen tippen auf andere Bestandteile der Lötverbindung. Das Problem an den Geforce 8x00M Modellen war doch, dass in China irgendwelche Bestandteile falsch zusammen gerührt wurden. Ein klassischer Herstellungsfehler. Für reines Lötzinn muss ich aber nix zusammen rühren, oder? Demnach kann das alles nicht so simpel sein. Letztlich ist es mir auch egal, die Grafikkarte läuft wieder ohne Probleme. Ich weiß nicht wie lange noch, aber ich hoffe auf ein paar Monate. Laut den über 100 Kommentaren zum oben verlinkten Blogbeitrag klappt das alles auf verschiedenste Arten. Da haben welche Temperaturen über 200° gewählt (was dann schon in unangenehmen Dämpfen resultiert), da haben welche den Industriefön benutzt, und welche haben den normalen Haartrockenfön genommen. Ich dachte mir, ich könnte nach der Pizza halt auch noch eben die GPU in den Ofen stecken, wenn der eh schon warm ist. Tendenziell würde ich sagen, fangen wir mal vorsichtig an und beginnen mit dem Fön, bevor wir das ganze Ding in den Ofen stecken.
Aber hey, das Schöne ist ja, wir arbeiten hier eh schon mit kaputtem Material, da kann nicht mehr viel kaputt gehen.


----------



## Jimini (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe durch diese Methode vor einigen Monaten ein Notebookmainboard wieder zum Laufen bekommen. Vorher blieb der Bildschirm schwarz, was laut diversen Threads darauf zurückzuführen war, dass Lötstellen bei diesem Modell mit der Zeit Fehler aufwiesen. Also habe ich das Board rund eine halbe Stunde im Ofen (auf Backpapier gebacken) - CPU und alle anderen Sachen habe ich natürlich entfernt. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr, welche Temperatur ich eingestellt habe, ich tippe aber mal auf rund 90°. Bin mir aber wie gesagt nicht sicher, da müsste ich nochmal nachsehen, ob ich das irgendwo notiert habe.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Pu244 (22. Dezember 2012)

Halleluja, preiset den Herrn!

Es geht wieder, zumindest 1 min, mehr habe ich heute nicht ausprobiert da ich schlafen gehen muß (6 Stunden Zugfahrt nach hause).
105°C@30min haben es gebracht. Zuerst dachte ich, als ich das Mainboard mit seinen vielen Chips und den 2 RAM Chips unten sah: das wird nichts, Zeitverschwendung! Allerdings war ich schon so zweit gekommen das ich es durchgezogen habe. Dann hat mich das BIOS mit meiner 2GHz Celeron CPU angelächelt, es geht! Von meinem Plan den Laptop mit Quadcore,  neuestem WLAN  und SSD auszubauen nehme ich allerdings Abstand, so Überheblich sollte man dann doch nicht sein (wobei die SSD kann ich mitnehmen).

Zur Feier des Tages (der Nacht) noch ein paar Bier gegönnt (verzeiht wenn ich stußm geschrieben habe), ins Bett und dann nach haus, jetzt muß ich nicht ohne Rechner sein).

Danke nochmal an alle die mir geholfen haben, besonders der Tip mit den 100°C war gut.


----------

